# New Leprechaun plugs



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

A little late for St. Patrick's Day, but here are a couple of new plugs with a metallic olive green paint I'm excited about. Need another clear coat, than good to go.

MS


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

sweet! How did you do the irish logo?


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

musky Lip,

Thanks,
It's a decal I made, just stick it on and clear over it.

MS


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

muskyslayer96 said:


> musky Lip,
> 
> Thanks,
> It's a decal I made, just stick it on and clear over it.
> ...


Did you buy the program and stickers at a craft store . Was looking into doing the same myself but cant find it anywhere .


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bulldawg,

I used power point to make the design, and I bought some inkjet clear decal paper at the craft store (a lot of guys use it for building models).

MS


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

muskyslayer96 said:


> Bulldawg,
> 
> I used power point to make the design, and I bought some inkjet clear decal paper at the craft store (a lot of guys use it for building models).
> 
> MS


Thanks for the information , will definitely look into .


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice....I like the added touch of the decal too.


----------

